# Whose bandwagon are you on in this draft?



## Nevus (Jun 3, 2003)

Personally I am on the Luke Jackson bandwagon.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I'm on two bandwagons, Luke Jackson and Sebastian Telfair's.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Al Jefferson's and Ben Gordon's.


----------



## h-town Mike (Jun 5, 2004)

Dorrell Wright
Al Jefferson
Devin Harris

then a couple second rounders


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

I like Luke Jackson and Andre Iguodola.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I like Josh Smith, Devin Harris, Kirk Snyder, Romain Sato and Antonio Burks(my pick for biggest steal).


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Ive BEEN on the Luke Jackson badnwagon. and I like Andris and Iguodala.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Luke Jackson/Okafor and maybe Howard.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Josh Childress
Sebastian Telfair
Ben Gordon
Andre Iguodala
Dorell Wright


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Andre Iguodala, and Josh Smith. Now if only one of these two could drop to the Sixers. :gopray:


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Jameer Nelson


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Josh Smith


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

Im an Andre Igouldala fan personally. I hope he doesn't fall to the sixers though. That would suck.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Telfair's and Deng's.


----------



## AdamIllman (May 12, 2003)

i personally like biedrins and snyder's games


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Josh Smith and Andre Iguodala.


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Beirdins and Harris


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Snyder, Jefferson.


----------



## Hawks4ever (Jun 6, 2002)

Josh Smith


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

Telfair and Okafor


----------



## Allen Iverson (Nov 29, 2002)

Al Jefferson


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

On:
- Ben Gordon
- Martynas Andriuskevicius
- Josh Smith
- Peja Samardziski
- Andris Biedrins
- Sergei Monya
- Damir Omerhodzic
- Donta Smith

Off:
- Josh Childress
- Sebastian Telfair
- Ryan Gomes (I think he'll be a great 6th man, but not a starter)


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

<-------- 

PJ Ramos bandwagoner


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

On:Tiago Splitter, Kosta if he stays, Ben Gordon, Sato ,Araujo, Okafor


Borderline: Pavel, Nelson, Jin , Jackson, Humphries, Ukic, Duhon.


Throwing rocks at the passing wagon:
Smith ( he lost the slam dunk contest to the girl with the torn ACL right? ) Ramos.


----------



## SamIam (Jun 1, 2004)

Okafur.

He will be second coming of Bill Russell. Like Russell at 6-9 he will dominate paint and bigger players. However, career may be cut short due to back problems.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

Biedrins, Iguodala, Snyder and Jefferson.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Off: J.R Smith, Livingston (both overrated)


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

A couple players:

Tiago Splitter
Andre Iguodola
Luol Deng
Kirk Snyder
DEVIN HARRIS


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Swift and Samardziski


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Been on Luke's bandwagon for 2 years and counting.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

#1 Roko-Leni Ukic
#2 Devin Harris
#3 Chris Duhon
#4 Ben Gordon
#5 Martynas Andruiskevicious
#6 Tony Allen


----------



## thunderspirit (Jun 25, 2002)

Kirk Snyder
Devin Harris
Kevin Martin
Donta Smith
Romain Sato


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Sebastian Telfair
Shaun Livingston
Pavel Podkolzine
Dwight Howard
Dorell Wright
Josh Smith

..not in order, and theres a few more, i like a lot of guys in this draft.


----------



## jaimedun34 (Jun 19, 2003)

Chris Duhon, Luol Deng, and Luke Jackson


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

TREVOR ARIZA


----------



## bselig (May 27, 2004)

I am, without a doubt, on Shaun Livingston's bandwagon. Do I think he'll actually be good? Not really, I have no idea. A scrawny 6'7" pg who can't do anything other than dribble and pass doesn't sound too great. But he sure sounds fun. I'll be rooting for him on draft day and forward (as long as he doesn't go to a team that I despise). GO SHAUN LIVINGSTON


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I'm with Gordon and Araujo.


----------



## Ezmo (May 11, 2003)

I'm with Robert Swift (i went to JR high with the guy!) & Devin Harris (realllly liked him at W)


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Gordon
Josh Smith
Iguodala
Dwight Howard
Pavel Podkozine

that's my bandwagon lineup- i love the freaks.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Ben Gordon
Devin Harris
Andris Biedrins
Andre Igoudala
Josh Smith


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Josh Smith
Pavel
Al Jefferson
Darius Rice
Kevin Netter


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

Al Jefferson
Tiago Splitter
Rafael Araujo
Robert Swift
Dorrel Wright
Anderson Verejo
Blake Stepp


----------



## realbullsfaninLA (Jan 8, 2003)

Easily Ben Gordon.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Al Jefferson, Andre Iguodala and Chris Duhon


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

C-Rafael Araujo
PF-Al Jefferson
SF-Herve Lamizana
SG-Tony Allen
PG-Chris Duhon


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

Okafor
Howard
Livingston 
Josh Smith
Nelson
Telfair
Swift


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Breaking News: I have now leapt onto the Shaun Livingston bandwagon. So that makes it Josh Smith, Andre Iguodala, and Shaun Livingston, three players the Sixers probably have no shot at drafting.. :sigh:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pavel, Ramos, and Ha Seung-Jin.

I really want to see some dominant centers in the league again, although this may be just a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Josh Smith
Big Al
Kirk Snyder
Tony Allen


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

Pavel, Biedrins, and Livingston. I like their games and potential, tough bandwagon to be on though because a) these guys are all likely going to have a rough start so I'll have to listen to people jumping the gun for a couple seasons and b) it's possible that none of these guys are on board when the Warriors pick at 11.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*thats it really*

Ben Gordon - Am a big fan of his explosiveness, could be Steve Francis only with a brain
Andre Emmett - Virtually unknown, I just feel in my bones that he will be a great 2 guard, I want Knicks to take him


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

Howard, Ramos & Swift


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

I like Al Jefferson and Kevin Martin, but no one measures up to Christian Drejer!!! Long live patriotism!!!


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>LegoHat</b>!
> I like Al Jefferson and Kevin Martin, but no one measures up to Christian Drejer!!! Long live patriotism!!!


...Chris is dissapointing here in Spain. Of course his talent is being wasted by coach Pesic but he doesn't look very smart. He's talented, he's showed in limited minutes that he can do everything, but he just doesn't do it a lot of times. Let's see how he plays in the last game of the ACB finals tomorrow. He could even not play...  
I want him to suck now, so he can't go the NBA and stay in Barcelona 2 o 3 years with a big buyout and then have him playing at his best... Bodiroga wouldn't be needed.


----------



## Kezersoze (Mar 3, 2004)

Added to the Bandwagon:
Andre Emmett(won the college slam dunk contest! strong post up guard)
Josh Smith (Next Human HL Reel?)


----------



## swoosh37 (Jun 12, 2004)

*Ricky Minard*

I am on the Ricky Minard bandwagon. He will be a good player, mark it down.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Humphries , Jackson , Iggy and in future Dorell


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> On:Tiago Splitter, Kosta if he stays, Ben Gordon, Sato ,Araujo, Okafor
> 
> 
> ...


Just went from Borderline to a full on bandwagon with Nelson. This kid is going to be solid.

http://draftcity.com/articles/0044.htm


One of the better interviews two quotes I liked 


> Givony: If you were 6-4, do you think you would be a top 5 pick?
> 
> Nelson: If I was 6-4 I don’t think that I would be me. I might not have some of the intangibles that I have. I’m thankful that I’m 5-11 1/2, it brings things out of me, I can do things that I wouldn’t have been able to do if I was 6-4.





> Givony: Would you trade your Wooden award for Sebastian Telfair’s shoe contract?
> 
> Nelson: (laughs) Nooo, no man. Money isn’t everything. I’m going to make enough money to be OK. I’ll keep my Wooden. Money can’t buy that.


To summarize: good attitude, maturity, hard worker ( works out against anyone) arguably the best player in college, and lead his team past the sweet 16.


I'm now a fan. Time to grab some videos and learn about the kid.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Add Snyder ,Al and Swift to my list


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pacers Fan</b>!
> #1 Roko-Leni Ukic
> #2 Devin Harris
> #3 Chris Duhon
> ...


Roko isn't in the draft anymore, nor is Martynas, so they won't be on my list. Officially OFF the Chris Duhon and Devin Harris bandwagons. I guess now it looks a little something like

#1 Tony Allen
#2 Al Jefferson
#3 Delonte West
#4 Ben Gordon
#5 Kirk Snyder


----------



## Hurtch (Apr 25, 2003)

Kirk Snyder and Tony Allen


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Luke Jackson
Ben Gordon
Andre Iguodala
Sebastian Telfair
Dorell Wright


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Luke Jackson

Rafael Araujo

Ha Seung-Jin

Kris Humphries


----------



## BrianCoary (Jun 1, 2003)

Romain Sato
Lionel Chalmers
And Why Not David Young?!?!?

:yes: :yes: 

Xavier Love


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm on the "Please let Jameer Nelson somehow slide to the Lakers" bandwagon

or the even more unlikely " Please let Mitch Kupchek get off his *** and engineer a trade for Jameer Nelson" bandwagon


----------

